# Bluegill glider



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone and a Happy New Year!

Well since that icefishing has gone to pot. I decided to make my own bluegill to cast and reel in. It is a 6" bluegill musky bait. It has a little foil on its sides and glass eyes.

Kinda heavy. 5.25 oz. A fast moving bait.

It is great seeing everyone starting to build again!!!!!!! I can't wait to see what is coming from everyone! Some incredible stuff you guys are building!!!!!!  Keep up the great work!

John


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very Nice. I like that scale pattern on the gill. What type of mesh/netting did you use to get that pattern, or is it a foil?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That thing is going to get blasted! Good stuff, John!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

That's gonna get smashed! Those big gill covers have got to give that one a nice head shake!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice bluegill John, is that molded or wood???

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Rod , it is wood. I did add on to the wood in the head area. I tried to give it some 3-D. It is a bit of a pain trying to glue on something so thin on to foil. I have another one that I am working on that I may have to throw away. I don't know what happened. I may not have mixed the epoxy all the way and it is oooozing out from under the gill plate.

John


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful work, looks like its under glass.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

awsome work john, detail, color,finish, i wish i had 1/10th of your talent or vince or husky rowhunter, or anybody on this forum.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks very sweet John. I really like the gill plate area, the eye is cool too.

Brian


----------

